# Master Mason Apron question



## Nick22 (Mar 31, 2015)

.


----------



## rpbrown (Mar 31, 2015)

I believe that the Texas GL states that only Officers, Past Masters, Lodge of Research, and Tranquility Lodge can be other than plain white. There may be others but that is all I am aware of.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 31, 2015)

EAs and FCs wear their aprin a certain way...they are all white....at least in Oregon and NM


----------



## Brother_Steve (Mar 31, 2015)

Nick22 said:


> I searched through some threads to see if there was a similar question out there but didn't find anything. If this question has already been asked, please point me to the thread and I'll jump on that one - thanks.
> 
> Question: Is there something specifically within our lectures that explains Master Masons may decorate their aprons? I ask because I still wear mine all white, and am proud of what it is emblamatical of. But most brethren you know enjoy wearing aprons with tools and symbols as decorations. I'm all cool with that and I'm thinking of spending some money here shortly on an expensive new apron. I guess my attitude is that I would want it to look as pure an innocent as possible, and buiying an apron with all sorts of other colors and tools about it seems like it takes away from the intention of wearing it in the first place.
> 
> Also, I should note here that whenever I have properly clothed myself when visiting another lodge, a common question that brothers would ask is, "why are you wearing an EA apron?". This leads me to believe that only EAs should be wearing white aprons...Is it OK to continue wearing my white apron as a MM?


When visiting other lodges, what jurisdiction? Some jurisdictions wear their apron the same regardless of degree but the apron itself is decorated to distinguish degree.. NJ on the other hand has white aprons for MM but there is a way and manner that EAs anf FCs must wear it.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Mar 31, 2015)

I asked my G.L. about buying my own apron and was told that it is considered inappropriate for a MM in my jurisdiction to buy his own apron.  I was instructed that if I was not an officer I should use the plain white visitor aprons that the Lodge provides.


----------



## crono782 (Mar 31, 2015)

In my jurisdiction, GLoTX, besides the aforementioned exceptions (PM, GL officer, TLR, TL2K, etc) all member aprons are plain white and we also have very specific dimension requirements too. It is perfectly okay to purchase your own apron, especially if you're a travelling man, but you might opt to keep it plain as you may find it a bit taboo to wear said apron exceptions in Lodge unless in the correct context (making a TLR presentation, DDGM official visit, PM banquet, etc). You get the idea. I plan on purchasing my own travelling apron as I especially hate the "napkins" often doled out at most Lodges.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 31, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> EAs and FCs wear their aprin a certain way...they are all white....at least in Oregon and NM



It's something I didn't expect to vary jurisdiction to jurisdiction, but all three of my jurisdictions teach a different way to wear the FC apron.

Based on reading and the couple of years I was affiliated in Washington state I think the most common way to wear the FC is how Illinois, Indiana and Washington do it, not the two different variations in California and Texas.

But objecting to all white?  First I've ever heard of that.  Yet another fun variation by jurisdiction.


----------



## Companion Joe (Mar 31, 2015)

Here, the standard practice is to wear whatever aprons a lodge has for members and visitors. People will break out their own custom aprons on MM degree nights. Then, it's generally a simple, cloth, PM apron with their lodge name and year on it. Very rarely will you see someone with one of those high dollar, fringed aprons with tassels, etc.


----------



## crono782 (Mar 31, 2015)

To be clear, the traveling apron I'm referring to is plain white, texas dimensions, duck cloth, clasp instead of tie. Basically a nicer version of the lodge aprons. Found at brotherhood aprons.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 31, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> It's something I didn't expect to vary jurisdiction to jurisdiction, but all three of my jurisdictions teach a different way to wear the FC apron.
> 
> Based on reading and the couple of years I was affiliated in Washington state I think the most common way to wear the FC is how Illinois, Indiana and Washington do it, not the two different variations in California and Texas.
> 
> But objecting to all white?  First I've ever heard of that.  Yet another fun variation by jurisdiction.



Left to right or right to left?


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 1, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Left to right or right to left?



In California the difference between wearing an apron as an MM versus as an FC is lost.  There is an explanation about it when an MM candidate is taught how to wear his apron as an MM.  In Texas the FC apron continues the way an EA is used plus adds what you refer to.  So the two variations are opposites.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 1, 2015)

I was told that here in Kentucky unless you are a past master or hold a position in Grand lodge a white apron is worn.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 1, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> In California the difference between wearing an apron as an MM versus as an FC is lost.  There is an explanation about it when an MM candidate is taught how to wear his apron as an MM.  In Texas the FC apron continues the way an EA is used plus adds what you refer to.  So the two variations are opposites.



Thats interesting. in OR and NM EA and FC have differnt ways of wearing them.  The FC isnt combined with the ea like you say in TX...again fun nuances of different jurisdiction


----------



## Nick22 (Apr 2, 2015)

.


----------



## Nick22 (Apr 2, 2015)

.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 2, 2015)

Nick22 said:


> Click on this link below to my mother jurisdiction. You will see lodge pics illustrating the decorated aprons Im referring to....
> 
> http://www.phglofhawaii.org/index.php?pr=Lodges



Of course the officers don't count.  They are assigned lodge aprons.  That leaves us with 5 brothers in the back row.  Three have undecorated aprons.  By the way it's nice to see that they are wearing their own as very many lodges supply a stack of cloth aprons.  Two have decorated aprons.  I can't tell from the angle but it looks like they may be wearing Past Master aprons.

So I don't get your point.  All officer aprons at the lodge and GL levels aren't decorated in the sense you asked.  They chair aprons not non-officer MM aprons.  Many PMs wear their own PM aprons.  I wear mine at most meetings.  They are PM aprons not MM aprons.  The photos you point to don't seem to indicate otherwise.

The traditions on aprons vary by jurisdiction.  Some encourage decorated ones others discourage them.  One jurisdiction even the MWPGM apron is plain white (I think it was GLofCO who have one of their PGMs who used to attend GLofCA GL regularly where I saw this). I've seen MM aprons with a blue trim and S&C in some places.  I've seen a few highly decorated personal aprons with tracing board symbols on them but most of the time only for special uses.  It's fun that the jurisdictions you've visited differ, but I don't see that in the photos you reference.


----------



## Nick22 (Apr 2, 2015)

.


----------



## crono782 (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes, Lodge officers will typically have the symbol of their office on their respective apron, much like GL officer aprons (though often different symbols). In Texas what you'll see is that a member "wears the jewel of the office he's sitting in and the apron of the office he's elected/appointed to". Meaning, if a regular member pro tems, say, the Senior Steward during a meeting, he would wear the Senior Steward jewel, but a normal apron. I'm not sure if other jurisdictions do the same.

In regards to "officers", what you'll see is senior officers and junior officers. The senior officers, being the WM, SW, and JW. The junior officers being the Secretary, Treasurer, Senior and Junior Deacon (and the rest as well depending on where you are: Musician, Marshal, Master of Ceremonies, Tyler, Chaplain, Senior and Junior Steward). Although it depends on context (ritual vs speaking in generalities). Then there's the overlapping elected vs appointed.


----------



## Roy Vance (Apr 2, 2015)

I had a custom apron made with the S & C on the body and the All Seeing Eye on the flap (bib), all embroidered in white. I wear it when traveling to other lodges for the purpose of doing degrees. Our DDGMs for the past three years have told me that it was ok as long as it is white. I will probably have a custom PM apron made in a couple of years, after I finish in the East in my Mother Lodge.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 2, 2015)

In OR and NM all MM on the sidelines wear a plain white apron,  PM wear a white apron with a blue border and the PM Jewel PGM wear tbeir PGM Apron and current GL officers(DDGM ECT ECT) wear the GL Apron.  If an EA or FC are in attendence then they wear a plain white apron with the flap/corner accordingly

Sitting officers from the JS to the WM wear the jewel and apron of that seat..to include pro tems


----------



## MarkR (Apr 2, 2015)

Roy Vance said:


> I had a custom apron made with the S & C on the body and the All Seeing Eye on the flap (bib), all embroidered in white. I wear it when traveling to other lodges for the purpose of doing degrees. Our DDGMs for the past three years have told me that it was ok as long as it is white. I will probably have a custom PM apron made in a couple of years, after I finish in the East in my Mother Lodge.



Like this?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 3, 2015)

Other than the fact that it's all white,  that is a PM apron in OR and NM


----------



## MarkR (Apr 3, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Other than the fact that it's all white,  that is a PM apron in OR and NM


Yep, that's my PM apron.


----------



## Roy Vance (Apr 4, 2015)

Exactly!


----------

